# 1.5 month in Canberra so far...



## patking (May 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

My family has landed in Canberra on 176 ACT sponsorship since 1st Feb. 

Bougth a car, found a rental and children school in 2 weeks.

Had 5 interviews and 2 job offers. (Software)

So far so good.... 

All the best guys!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

patking said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My family has landed in Canberra on 176 ACT sponsorship since 1st Feb.
> 
> ...


Hi patking,
How was your job hunting experience in general? May I know which country you are from?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## patking (May 18, 2011)

I am from Malaysia.

IT jobs in ACT is actually not so big because 70% of the jobs require cirizenship. (Most jobs are in government sector)

But still there is a sizeable market. Just apply as many as possible and do well in interviews. 

The interviews that I attended don't seem to be bothered about local experience.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Malaysia, Hong Kong , UK and recently Ireland are considered as markets very similar to Australian market. SO usually "local experience" for these countries is relaxed.


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Patking,


congratulations!
we have a similar story to share....

will send a PM... will be gr8 to connect up and meet....

Sunita



patking said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My family has landed in Canberra on 176 ACT sponsorship since 1st Feb.
> 
> ...


----------



## kartun_id (Mar 10, 2012)

wow..good for you pat
wish you luck in the next step
well,your story make me want to rush there,,haha
take care and have a nice day


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

patking said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My family has landed in Canberra on 176 ACT sponsorship since 1st Feb.
> 
> ...


So much done in 2 weeks.. superb!!!
Great going.. keep us posted...
I'll be landing in Melbourne in mid june.. hope I can post the same soon!!

Cheers,
smh


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello Patking, nice to know a fellow msian in Canberra and are doing well! Me and wife also just got our ve176 approved and are looking to make the move early next year. Hope to get more info and advice from a has been there mate ie your goodself. We have read far too many bad reviews abt Act in general and it's definitely pleasing to know you story.


----------



## patking (May 18, 2011)

*Cheers!*

Hi Hockeyman, no worries... feel free to ask any questions and I try to answer based on my experience so far...

what kind of field is your profession in?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

patking said:


> Hi Hockeyman, no worries... feel free to ask any questions and I try to answer based on my experience so far...
> 
> what kind of field is your profession in?


Hi Patking, 

Thanks for the reply. I am in sports industry, sports administrator. I studied in Melbourne before but regretted I didnt applied for PR soon after because I never thought I would be going back to Oz. Anyhow, a ve176 is nevertheless a good start. I dont mind starting fresh in Canberra except I have been hearing horrific stories about shortage of jobs. Ouch. Did you go there for a recce before you head there for good? How did you settle for a suburb to live in? Are there many Malaysians in Canberra? Are you in the community? I'm heading to Canberra early next month for a recce. To be precise, 3-5 sep. Hopefully can get some real recce done. So if you have done a similar trip, I'm hoping to learn what you did before. Moving to a new city can be hard without support groups like family, relatives or friends. I have none in Canberra so I'm preparing myself for a tough road ahead. Appreciate all the help.

Hockeyman


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

patking said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My family has landed in Canberra on 176 ACT sponsorship since 1st Feb.
> 
> ...


Hi Patking,

Could you please advise about using Malaysian driving licence in Aus?

1. Can we drive in oz using Malaysian driving licence, if migrating under 176 visa? If yes do we need to obtain an international driving licence or the regular malaysian licence will do?
2. How many months does WA state provide before requiring to convert to Aus Driving licence? 
3. I have seen in other posting about obtaining a ‘letter of verification’ from the relevant High Commission / Consulate regarding the authenticity of the driver’s licence; and the high commission in turn requiring an NOC from the local licensing authority. Is this requirement applicable for Malaysian Driving licences?
4. Can Malaysian driving licence be converted over the counter or do we need to sit for theory,eye and driving tests?

Any general information and tips related to conversion of Malaysian Driving licence will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Interesting piece of information... May i know where you came across this info?



naoto said:


> Malaysia, Hong Kong , UK and recently Ireland are considered as markets very similar to Australian market. SO usually "local experience" for these countries is relaxed.


----------



## patking (May 18, 2011)

speedyv9 said:


> Hi Patking,
> 
> Could you please advise about using Malaysian driving licence in Aus?
> 
> ...


1. I think in most Aus states, Msian license is only valid for 3 months.
3. Do obtain the official English translation for driving license from JPJ. Only cost RM10,
4. Msian license cannot be converted inAus. You will need to sit the computer test and driving test. Unfortunately...


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

patking said:


> 1. I think in most Aus states, Msian license is only valid for 3 months.
> 3. Do obtain the official English translation for driving license from JPJ. Only cost RM10,
> 4. Msian license cannot be converted inAus. You will need to sit the computer test and driving test. Unfortunately...


Many thanks Patking for taking the time to reply to my queries. Good luck & wish you a very bright future ahead.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

How's everything so far Patking? All good. I'm still pondering about the move. Very afraid leaving my currently job to go struggle in canberra. Have been applying for jobs but nothing so far. Feeling unsure abt it. I was there last week. Environment is really different from other cities like Melbourne for example.


----------



## patking (May 18, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> How's everything so far Patking? All good. I'm still pondering about the move. Very afraid leaving my currently job to go struggle in canberra. Have been applying for jobs but nothing so far. Feeling unsure abt it. I was there last week. Environment is really different from other cities like Melbourne for example.


hi, nice to hear from you again. How's your experience with Canberra? 

Guess now you have a clearer picture of what to expect.

I know its a ig decision. It really depends on what you what. You are happy with things in Msia, nothing wrong with staying back. 

Things are going well for me here. I knew what I was looking when coming over here and experiencing what I expected.  Canberra is really a great little city for families especially for children. It is a expensive city too, so you need a good paying job to support the lifestyle here. 

All the best mate!


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

patking said:


> hi, nice to hear from you again. How's your experience with Canberra?
> 
> Guess now you have a clearer picture of what to expect.
> 
> ...


Canberra actually has a lot of potential to grow further if compared to established cities like Sydney or Melbourne. Other than the fact that I do not have friends/family members there which can be daunting because I have seen first hand what it's like in the night time, Canberra is great as you said for the more family oriented people. For now, looking for job will be the priority. I am a bit unsure to just quit and head there. Hopefully, I will get an offer although I know it's going to be difficult when I am not there physically.

When you said one needs a good job coz the city is expensive, what kinda salary you had in mind as minimum? This will be key too because unless I get that sort of salary, it'd be a struggle even with a job.

I am really happy that things are working out. How many of you in Canberra?


----------



## patking (May 18, 2011)

A salary of $60k above would be good.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

patking said:


> A salary of $60k above would be good.


Cool. Thanks. Is this for bachelor or family?


----------



## patking (May 18, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> Cool. Thanks. Is this for bachelor or family?


$60k is ok for small family.

Single, $50k is a good start.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

patking said:


> $60k is ok for small family.
> 
> Single, $50k is a good start.


Thats reasonable. I'd thought one needs 80k because of the high taxes. Mmm...


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> Canberra actually has a lot of potential to grow further if compared to established cities like Sydney or Melbourne. Other than the fact that I do not have friends/family members there which can be daunting because I have seen first hand what it's like in the night time, Canberra is great as you said for the more family oriented people. For now, looking for job will be the priority. I am a bit unsure to just quit and head there. Hopefully, I will get an offer although I know it's going to be difficult when I am not there physically.
> 
> When you said one needs a good job coz the city is expensive, what kinda salary you had in mind as minimum? This will be key too because unless I get that sort of salary, it'd be a struggle even with a job.
> 
> I am really happy that things are working out. How many of you in Canberra?


Unfortunately if youre not physically there is near impossible to get a job. Been trying myself but finally decided to make a move to Oz in february


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

forlorn79 said:


> Unfortunately if youre not physically there is near impossible to get a job. Been trying myself but finally decided to make a move to Oz in february


Guess as much. You headed for Canberra too?


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> Guess as much. You headed for Canberra too?


No. I am heading to melboutne instead. I was lucky i qualified for 175 but after visiting melbourne i thought would be nice to settle there. Have you visited canberra yourself?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

forlorn79 said:


> No. I am heading to melboutne instead. I was lucky i qualified for 175 but after visiting melbourne i thought would be nice to settle there. Have you visited canberra yourself?


Great city to live in. I think Melbourne is the most vibrant city in Australia but it may not be everyone's cuppa tea. I have visitied Canberra. Compared to Melbourne where I studied before, it is really quiet and laid back. Great for family but not as vibrant. The city is really small. Traffic jam is almost unheard of even during peak timings. I went there for a recce. Drove around to experience first hand. I think it's a good city for the family oriented people.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> Great city to live in. I think Melbourne is the most vibrant city in Australia but it may not be everyone's cuppa tea. I have visitied Canberra. Compared to Melbourne where I studied before, it is really quiet and laid back. Great for family but not as vibrant. The city is really small. Traffic jam is almost unheard of even during peak timings. I went there for a recce. Drove around to experience first hand. I think it's a good city for the family oriented people.


I can't comment much about Canberra never been there myself 

but if its any resemblance to the pictures I've seen then wow what a city. Beautiful.

While Melbourne is vibrant its still quiet compared to KL (are you Malaysian btw?). It is still quiet.

Plus we are not going to reside in the CBD so suburbs I guess anywhere in Oz are quiet. Even when I stayed in a hotel it was really quiet.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

forlorn79 said:


> I can't comment much about Canberra never been there myself
> 
> but if its any resemblance to the pictures I've seen then wow what a city. Beautiful.
> 
> ...


You're right. If compared to KL or Singapore, it's still very quiet. Yes, I am a Msian although I live mostly in Singapore. Been here a long time working. Canberra is beautiful and it can get very cold during the cold season. At times, it's minus degrees. Scary. 

I am sure you will enjoy Melbourne. Any idea which surburb you are looking at living in? Are you a Chinese? I have some friends there who may be able to advise on suitability of surburb. Let me know if you need help.


----------



## patking (May 18, 2011)

Hi guys, been in Canberra around 7mths now. Loving it. We are a small family, so we appreciate the slower pace, less crowd and traffic, yet the facilities of city life.

Younger folks definitely will find Melbourne or Sydney more interesting.

Some downside of Canberra, less choices in terms of shopping and food, things are expensive, and cold winter.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

patking said:


> Hi guys, been in Canberra around 7mths now. Loving it. We are a small family, so we appreciate the slower pace, less crowd and traffic, yet the facilities of city life.
> 
> Younger folks definitely will find Melbourne or Sydney more interesting.
> 
> Some downside of Canberra, less choices in terms of shopping and food, things are expensive, and cold winter.


Good stuff Patking. Glad to know you are living it fully. As a Malaysian, do you play badminton? I am a keen player and when I eventually land, I'll go hunting for a place to sweat it out amidst the cold weather.


----------



## patking (May 18, 2011)

I have not really exercise yet since being here..  but badminton groups are well available across Canberra... I have been invited to some, yet to join.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

patking said:


> I have not really exercise yet since being here..  but badminton groups are well available across Canberra... I have been invited to some, yet to join.


Cool. That's one way of relieving stress of daily living.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> You're right. If compared to KL or Singapore, it's still very quiet. Yes, I am a Msian although I live mostly in Singapore. Been here a long time working. Canberra is beautiful and it can get very cold during the cold season. At times, it's minus degrees. Scary.
> 
> I am sure you will enjoy Melbourne. Any idea which surburb you are looking at living in? Are you a Chinese? I have some friends there who may be able to advise on suitability of surburb. Let me know if you need help.


Moving with wife and 2 year old son so am looking for a 2 bedroom flat/apartment. Hopefully ill land in coburg or brunswick.

I think the immediate challenge is finding a rental and trying to secure it without much referral. We'll see how it goes this february.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

patking said:


> Hi guys, been in Canberra around 7mths now. Loving it. We are a small family, so we appreciate the slower pace, less crowd and traffic, yet the facilities of city life.
> 
> Younger folks definitely will find Melbourne or Sydney more interesting.
> 
> Some downside of Canberra, less choices in terms of shopping and food, things are expensive, and cold winter.


Clean air am sure is big plus!

Jus thought you know Its hot and hazy these past few days in case youre missing KL


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

forlorn79 said:


> Clean air am sure is big plus!
> 
> Jus thought you know Its hot and hazy these past few days in case youre missing KL


Likewise in Singapore


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> Likewise in Singapore


Hockeyman is your visa state sponsored?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

forlorn79 said:


> Hockeyman is your visa state sponsored?


Yes sir!


----------



## yeevonn (Oct 4, 2012)

*Malaysian Catch ups*

Hi, 

I m also a Malaysian living in Canberra since Feb 2012.
It would be nice to have a meet up with some Msians here in Canberra.

Cheers,
Yee Von


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

yeevonn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I m also a Malaysian living in Canberra since Feb 2012.
> It would be nice to have a meet up with some Msians here in Canberra.
> ...


Hello Yee Von,

Good to know a fellow Msian. I'm afraid I wont be able to meet because I am still not in yet. Did you emigrate over as well as PR or follow your partner on business visa? Lots to learn from you on your experience as a stayer in Canberra. Like it there?

Cheers


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

Is it really hard to find an IT job in Canberra if you're not physically there? I'm hoping to get an offer before i move there. thanks


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

vinx1127 said:


> Is it really hard to find an IT job in Canberra if you're not physically there? I'm hoping to get an offer before i move there. thanks


I wouldn't put it as hard but it's not easy if you are not physically there unless you have network. Most employers wouldn't want to hire somebody they haven't physically met/interviewed. Very few are open to skype conference etc. But it doesn't mean it's impossible. The most ideal move is with a job offer secured. But not easy. Good luck.


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> I wouldn't put it as hard but it's not easy if you are not physically there unless you have network. Most employers wouldn't want to hire somebody they haven't physically met/interviewed. Very few are open to skype conference etc. But it doesn't mean it's impossible. The most ideal move is with a job offer secured. But not easy. Good luck.


How was your experience? how long did you get an offer? Any tips before i move there?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

vinx1127 said:


> How was your experience? how long did you get an offer? Any tips before i move there?


I haven't had any luck so far although I never try hard enough. Yet to really put effort into looking for job. Still haven't quite figure out when to move etc. Have you been to Canberra personally? It's quite different than other cities like Sydney or Melbourne. One forumer I know got a job within 2 weeks upon landing. Some still searching even after 2 months. It's really your profile and how you market yourself I guess.


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> I haven't had any luck so far although I never try hard enough. Yet to really put effort into looking for job. Still haven't quite figure out when to move etc. Have you been to Canberra personally? It's quite different than other cities like Sydney or Melbourne. One forumer I know got a job within 2 weeks upon landing. Some still searching even after 2 months. It's really your profile and how you market yourself I guess.


I haven't been to Australia yet but I'm planning to move there by January 2013. I still have time to do my online application though.

You're still in Malaysia doing online application?


----------



## patking (May 18, 2011)

vinx1127 said:


> Is it really hard to find an IT job in Canberra if you're not physically there? I'm hoping to get an offer before i move there. thanks


Hi, yes, it is very hard to get a job while you are outside Australia. Employers tend to response only if you have an Aussie address and phone number.


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

patking said:


> Hi, yes, it is very hard to get a job while you are outside Australia. Employers tend to response only if you have an Aussie address and phone number.


Thanks bro, what's the average salary for an IT . developer (with 5yrs. working exp. with an average qualification)?

Can you name some good companies there?  how long did you get the job?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

vinx1127 said:


> I haven't been to Australia yet but I'm planning to move there by January 2013. I still have time to do my online application though.
> 
> You're still in Malaysia doing online application?


I'm in Singapore at the moment. Doing well but not so keen to continue with this lifestyle even though I will never say Singapore sucks. I still love it here. Australia for me is another option to consider for the family. I don't have any children yet so it can wait for now unless I get something (job offer) prior to quiting my job here. Most people will leave Singapore when they compare the size of home they can get for the same bucks and the work life balance. However, no two countries are the same. Hence, there are pros/cons that need to be evaluated carefully. Australia is no diff.


----------



## patking (May 18, 2011)

vinx1127 said:


> Thanks bro, what's the average salary for an IT . developer (with 5yrs. working exp. with an average qualification)?
> 
> Can you name some good companies there?  how long did you get the job?


In terms of IT salary, it will be around $60k to $80k per year as a good start.

There are some consultant companies like Accenture, Dialog, IBM...

I got job after one month, 5 interviews with 2 offers... Job market is not bad...


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

patking said:


> In terms of IT salary, it will be around $60k to $80k per year as a good start.
> 
> There are some consultant companies like Accenture, Dialog, IBM...
> 
> I got job after one month, 5 interviews with 2 offers... Job market is not bad...


80k would be awesome! :clap2:

I looked at our accenture website but no openings for developers.


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a bit confuse regarding the visa expiration date, It states in the visa grant that "_This is a temporary visa which allows you to travel to, enter and remain in Australia until
three (3) years after the date of first entry."_, Meaning the 3 yrs. will only run once you’ve first arrive in Australia. 

But when i checked the EVO website, 3yrs is already running upon visa grant.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

You are right. The period starts right away per what you see on the screen.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Confusing if you ask me. Seniors on the forum or holders of the visa may shed more light.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

tenten said:


> Confusing if you ask me. Seniors on the forum or holders of the visa may shed more light.


I've done my first entry and was told so by the officer as I had earlier also thought it'd commence after first entry.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

hockeyman said:


> I've done my first entry and was told so by the officer as I had earlier also thought it'd commence after first entry.


This is across all visa categories I suppose?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

tenten said:


> This is across all visa categories I suppose?


That I'm not sure. I'm on 176


----------



## aedeswen (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi to everyone... 

I am also fellow Malaysian, working and living in Singapore for years now, and will be actually migrating to Sydney Feb next year. Found very few Msian and Sporean in the forum that will be migrating to Syd?? 

Anyway, good luck for new life and new challenges ahead for everyone.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

aedeswen said:


> Hi to everyone...
> 
> I am also fellow Malaysian, working and living in Singapore for years now, and will be actually migrating to Sydney Feb next year. Found very few Msian and Sporean in the forum that will be migrating to Syd??
> 
> Anyway, good luck for new life and new challenges ahead for everyone.


Hey, welcome to the forum. I guess the rest are just shy. Haha. Good to know you're on the same boat. Have you gotten a job yet prior to going in Feb? Or only look for it when you get there? Wish you luck nonetheless.


----------



## aedeswen (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmm... i was hoping my current company will be able to transfer me there, but seems like the chances is very low... Otherwise, i will have to take my chances when i am in SYD to start my job hunting process... Hopefully will be a smooth one.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

aedeswen said:


> Hmm... i was hoping my current company will be able to transfer me there, but seems like the chances is very low... Otherwise, i will have to take my chances when i am in SYD to start my job hunting process... Hopefully will be a smooth one.


I see. Good luck with that then. I have yet to decide when to pop over. Life in SG still comfy for us. You going solo or family?


----------



## aedeswen (Nov 20, 2012)

I am moving to join my partner actually... so it is less struggling for me to give up my current lifestyle in SG for Oz, and i have lived in SYD quite sometime before, so the move is easier to adjust for me.but the job hunting will be a big challenge for me. Actually quite happy to found this tread to get to know more Msian who is in the same boat, as i will definitely be missing home while i eventually move there...


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

aedeswen said:


> I am moving to join my partner actually... so it is less struggling for me to give up my current lifestyle in SG for Oz, and i have lived in SYD quite sometime before, so the move is easier to adjust for me.but the job hunting will be a big challenge for me. Actually quite happy to found this tread to get to know more Msian who is in the same boat, as i will definitely be missing home while i eventually move there...


Sounds like you got it all worked out. Only hope is that you'll get a job soon enough so that you dont have to drain your savings. All the best!


----------



## tbelle30 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys!! I just got my visa grant three days ago so super excited (YAY) but a little bit nervous about the big move! I actually lived and worked in Melbourne after my studies and most of my friends are in Melbourne but i got state sponsorship from ACT. I've never been to ACT and just wondering what it's like and the likelihood of getting a job soon enough. Also, is it ok if i stay in Melbourne with friends and apply for jobs in ACT from there or would that be breaking the rules? I'm just trying to find the best way to ease into things and not incur to much costs until i get a job in Canberra. I've actually started applying for jobs already and hoping for the best since I've got a couple of years work experience in Oz already.
Also, now that i have the visa grant, do i contact ACT to inform them about it? And how do i go about doing that? So many questions so i apologize in advance ; )


----------



## kshah (Jan 28, 2013)

patking said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My family has landed in Canberra on 176 ACT sponsorship since 1st Feb.
> 
> ...


What about job interviews?

What do they ask? How many stages? Any tips?

Thank you!


----------



## tbelle30 (Feb 5, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> Hi Patking,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I am in sports industry, sports administrator. I studied in Melbourne before but regretted I didnt applied for PR soon after because I never thought I would be going back to Oz. Anyhow, a ve176 is nevertheless a good start. I dont mind starting fresh in Canberra except I have been hearing horrific stories about shortage of jobs. Ouch. Did you go there for a recce before you head there for good? How did you settle for a suburb to live in? Are there many Malaysians in Canberra? Are you in the community? I'm heading to Canberra early next month for a recce. To be precise, 3-5 sep. Hopefully can get some real recce done. So if you have done a similar trip, I'm hoping to learn what you did before. Moving to a new city can be hard without support groups like family, relatives or friends. I have none in Canberra so I'm preparing myself for a tough road ahead. Appreciate all the help.
> 
> Hockeyman


 Hi Hockeyman,

I was reading through your previous post and I understand your reservations about Canberra. I also got a 190 visa through ACT and will be leaving for Oz by May or earlier. I earlier studied and worked in Melbourne and never had the chance to visit Canberra but heard it is a very quiet and small city compared with Melbourne. 
Are you now in Canberra? and if so, how are you finding it? I also tend to think that the people that seem to enjoy it there are families with kids. I'm single and have friends in Melbourne but will give Canberra a fair go but really hoping for a good job and a few good friends over there . After all, the whole idea of migrating is for an all round better quality of life


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

tbelle30 said:


> Hi Hockeyman,
> 
> I was reading through your previous post and I understand your reservations about Canberra. I also got a 190 visa through ACT and will be leaving for Oz by May or earlier. I earlier studied and worked in Melbourne and never had the chance to visit Canberra but heard it is a very quiet and small city compared with Melbourne.
> Are you now in Canberra? and if so, how are you finding it? I also tend to think that the people that seem to enjoy it there are families with kids. I'm single and have friends in Melbourne but will give Canberra a fair go but really hoping for a good job and a few good friends over there . After all, the whole idea of migrating is for an all round better quality of life


Hey there,

I haven't made the move yet. Cant bear to leave my current comfort unless I go over with a firm job offer on hand coz living expenses are high in Australia and more so Canberra. I did however made a visit there last Aug to see the city for myself. It's definitely not the same as vibrant Melbourne. As you rightly put, its more suitable for families with kids. Still, it's not a bad place to begin with in Australia. What line of work are you in? Have you got a job offer yet? Where are you moving from?


----------



## tbelle30 (Feb 5, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I haven't made the move yet. Cant bear to leave my current comfort unless I go over with a firm job offer on hand coz living expenses are high in Australia and more so Canberra. I did however made a visit there last Aug to see the city for myself. It's definitely not the same as vibrant Melbourne. As you rightly put, its more suitable for families with kids. Still, it's not a bad place to begin with in Australia. What line of work are you in? Have you got a job offer yet? Where are you moving from?


I understand what you mean about moving without an offer and leaving the comfort and familiarity of home to start all over again in a new place but it's pretty hard to even get called for a job interview if employers see that you are not even in the country  
The funny thing is that i was super excited when i got the visa but now it's dawning on me that i need to move soon - I have to be in Oz before the 10th of May to validate and i really don't see myself going all the way to Oz from Nigeria just to come back after a few weeks . My folks and siblings aren't very pleased that I'm leaving and want me to stay here at least one year before making the move but i don't think I have much of a choice in the matter.

I studied and worked in Melbourne for close to four years before leaving in 2011 so i still have friends and work contacts in Melbourne but don't know anyone in Canberra and don't know how easy it would be to get a job there. I worked as a Recruitment Consultant in Melbourne and believe it would be easy to continue with my previous employer but not sure how happy ACT will be with that move so i will try my best to get a job in Canberra and see what happens. Sigh


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

tbelle30 said:


> I understand what you mean about moving without an offer and leaving the comfort and familiarity of home to start all over again in a new place but it's pretty hard to even get called for a job interview if employers see that you are not even in the country
> The funny thing is that i was super excited when i got the visa but now it's dawning on me that i need to move soon - I have to be in Oz before the 10th of May to validate and i really don't see myself going all the way to Oz from Nigeria just to come back after a few weeks . My folks and siblings aren't very pleased that I'm leaving and want me to stay here at least one year before making the move but i don't think I have much of a choice in the matter.
> 
> I studied and worked in Melbourne for close to four years before leaving in 2011 so i still have friends and work contacts in Melbourne but don't know anyone in Canberra and don't know how easy it would be to get a job there. I worked as a Recruitment Consultant in Melbourne and believe it would be easy to continue with my previous employer but not sure how happy ACT will be with that move so i will try my best to get a job in Canberra and see what happens. Sigh


Hey, no reason to be unhappy. Everyone has a destiny and it's up to us how it's shaped. There must be reasons why you were granted Visa. So, make the most of it. 

Yes, family may object and be unhappy about it but if you give this opportunity a miss, you will live to ponder what if you had gone/made that move. The end result may go either way but at least you tried. No one should live with regrets.

I know what you mean about looking for job without being there - onshore. But what I do have is time as I have validated my Visa. I guess my location as compared to yours, is a lot more convenient to get to Oz. Hence, validation is out of the way and I now practically have up to 2.5 years to try to land a job offshore. If within this duration I come up short, I will then bite the bullet and just pop over as onshore applicant. Of course that will be the least preferred way.

Anyways, let's not give up hope yet. You left recently from Melbourne so I'm sure you will be able to pull some strings. Stay strong and be positive. What can be worst? Just head home if things doesn't work out. As we seek greener pastures, no pain no gain mate. 

I wish you all the best and know so that you will be fine.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

tbelle30 said:


> I understand what you mean about moving without an offer and leaving the comfort and familiarity of home to start all over again in a new place but it's pretty hard to even get called for a job interview if employers see that you are not even in the country
> The funny thing is that i was super excited when i got the visa but now it's dawning on me that i need to move soon - I have to be in Oz before the 10th of May to validate and i really don't see myself going all the way to Oz from Nigeria just to come back after a few weeks . My folks and siblings aren't very pleased that I'm leaving and want me to stay here at least one year before making the move but i don't think I have much of a choice in the matter.
> 
> I studied and worked in Melbourne for close to four years before leaving in 2011 so i still have friends and work contacts in Melbourne but don't know anyone in Canberra and don't know how easy it would be to get a job there. I worked as a Recruitment Consultant in Melbourne and believe it would be easy to continue with my previous employer but not sure how happy ACT will be with that move so i will try my best to get a job in Canberra and see what happens. Sigh


Hi Tbelle, wish you all the success in ur job hunt at ACT, migration to a new distant country can be terrifying for most. It's the state's sponsorship condition that you live and work the first 2 years in ACT, however i've seen examples of people here being "released" by their states in the case they are unable to find a job and have a job offer in other states. One of the forum members (can't find the thread) had an ACT but moved to another state after asking permission from immigration. 

one example can be found here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-i-have-been-given-state-sponsorship-act.html

So worst case i'm sure ACT can provide you with permission so u can go work in Melbourne if ur unable to find a job and in a difficult situation, however do not depend on that, as it may be case by case basis, you will have to keep in mind that you will focus on getting a job and living in ACT. At the end of the day its a moral obligation to stay the first 2 years (not to be taken lightly of course which is why u should seek official permission before moving out) not a legal obligation.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> Hey, no reason to be unhappy. Everyone has a destiny and it's up to us how it's shaped. There must be reasons why you were granted Visa. So, make the most of it.
> 
> Yes, family may object and be unhappy about it but if you give this opportunity a miss, you will live to ponder what if you had gone/made that move. The end result may go either way but at least you tried. No one should live with regrets.
> 
> ...


WIsh you all the best hockeyman, what ur doing is a good strategy especially if ur comfortable where u at now.


----------



## kf2012 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Patking,

Congratulations on your job....hope everything goes well in future too. 

I'm currently waiting for a CO get assigned to my case (189 visa). 

Which technology do you work in? Can you pls let me know which all software technologies are in demand right now in ACT or any other place in Australia?

IELTS - Nov/2012, ACS - applied - Nov 28th, successful reply on Jan 28th, 2013, EOI - Feb 4th 2013, Applied visa on Feb 9th, 2013.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

tbelle30 said:


> Hi Guys!! I just got my visa grant three days ago so super excited (YAY) but a little bit nervous about the big move! I actually lived and worked in Melbourne after my studies and most of my friends are in Melbourne but i got state sponsorship from ACT. I've never been to ACT and just wondering what it's like and the likelihood of getting a job soon enough. Also, is it ok if i stay in Melbourne with friends and apply for jobs in ACT from there or would that be breaking the rules? I'm just trying to find the best way to ease into things and not incur to much costs until i get a job in Canberra. I've actually started applying for jobs already and hoping for the best since I've got a couple of years work experience in Oz already.
> Also, now that i have the visa grant, do i contact ACT to inform them about it? And how do i go about doing that? So many questions so i apologize in advance ; )


Hi tbelle30

Which part of Lagos are u based? Im in Lagos,now(Ikoyi),do some small thing there.I got a 189 visa early Jan 2013.We can meet up and discuss.My profession is Accounting


----------



## tbelle30 (Feb 5, 2013)

joe117 said:


> Hi tbelle30
> 
> Which part of Lagos are u based? Im in Lagos,now(Ikoyi),do some small thing there.I got a 189 visa early Jan 2013.We can meet up and discuss.My profession is Accounting


Hi Joe, Are you working in Lagos? Your profile shows you're from Zimbabwe so just wondering... I'm in Victoria Island. Have you been to Australia before? What state in Oz are you thinking of settling in?


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

tbelle30 said:


> Hi Joe, Are you working in Lagos? Your profile shows you're from Zimbabwe so just wondering... I'm in Victoria Island. Have you been to Australia before? What state in Oz are you thinking of settling in?


I am a Zimbabwean working in Lagos.
Have not yet gone to Oz yet.
My initial entry date is 23 Oct 2013,so l will definitely go before that time.
I have a friend in Brisbane willing to accomodate me for free until l get a job,so l guess that is where l will be


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Guys, almost all of the job openings posted in careerone and seek are coming from the recruitment firms. Is it there a way to apply directly?


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

vinx1127 said:


> Hi Guys, almost all of the job openings posted in careerone and seek are coming from the recruitment firms. Is it there a way to apply directly?


Try to see if you know the company name from the advert. From there, search its website for the role. Most are not revealed I think.


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

hockeyman said:


> Try to see if you know the company name from the advert. From there, search its website for the role. Most are not revealed I think.


thanks for the info..

how did you guys land an offer in ACT? it seems most of the job posts are requiring citizenship?


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

patking said:


> I have not really exercise yet since being here..  but badminton groups are well available across Canberra... I have been invited to some, yet to join.


Hey Patking,
I am from India and i recently got my visa approved. I am plannin to come in March 2013 ie next year, I have applied on the basis of Pharmaceuticals Sales Representative. I would appreciate if you could share some idea about the job market in Sales or marketing and which place should i reside to in Australian Capital Territory.. I was thinking of Belconnen. Do u think it would be a good choice??

Thanks in Advance


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

manan_1986 said:


> Hey Patking,
> I am from India and i recently got my visa approved. I am plannin to come in March 2013 ie next year, I have applied on the basis of Pharmaceuticals Sales Representative. I would appreciate if you could share some idea about the job market in Sales or marketing and which place should i reside to in Australian Capital Territory.. I was thinking of Belconnen. Do u think it would be a good choice??
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Hi Manan

I have just started a thread w.r.t accommodation in canberra, one of the member has reverted and currently stays their..
You can talk to her.. I have yet to get the grant..

Hence connecting you both as it will help us later  All the best bro!:tea:

Here is the link..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-details-act-canberra-sept13.html#post1808802


----------



## swesok (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Guys

i am waiting for the CO and i already got my ACT ss , i am wondering do i have to make my first landing in canberra airport or can i land in sydney or melbourne then take a domestic flight to canberra ??

Thank you


----------



## swesok (Sep 29, 2013)

manan_1986 said:


> Hey Patking,
> I am from India and i recently got my visa approved. I am plannin to come in March 2013 ie next year, I have applied on the basis of Pharmaceuticals Sales Representative. I would appreciate if you could share some idea about the job market in Sales or marketing and which place should i reside to in Australian Capital Territory.. I was thinking of Belconnen. Do u think it would be a good choice??
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Dear Manan
congratulation for your visa  . i have also applied as a pharmaceutical sales representative and i searched the internet for the availability of this job and i found it nicely available but all required your physical presence to go through many interviews.
wishing you the best


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

swesok said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> i am waiting for the CO and i already got my ACT ss , i am wondering do i have to make my first landing in canberra airport or can i land in sydney or melbourne then take a domestic flight to canberra ??
> 
> Thank you


First landing can be in any cities in Australia. Not necessarily in Canberra


----------



## swesok (Sep 29, 2013)

hockeyman said:


> First landing can be in any cities in Australia. Not necessarily in Canberra


Dear hockeyman

Thank you for the reply thats will make things easy for me , what about the amount of max amount of moneythat you may have eith you in the landing ??
Thanks


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

swesok said:


> Dear Manan
> congratulation for your visa  . i have also applied as a pharmaceutical sales representative and i searched the internet for the availability of this job and i found it nicely available but all required your physical presence to go through many interviews.
> wishing you the best


Thank You sir for your update. Can u pls update your signature so we can know your application timeline..
Thanks


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys, nice to see a dedicated thread for icanberra. i have bee requesting in various threads wrt to availability of learning and development jobs in ACT. Though the state is sponsoring this in their SOL, unfortunately i dont see positive results in my job search with various sites like seek etc. can you help guide me ..i'am very close to making a decision to go ahead with the immigration but need clarity on job market. would be grateful if you can help.

223311 - [email protected] professional


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

sairavi said:


> Guys, nice to see a dedicated thread for icanberra. i have bee requesting in various threads wrt to availability of learning and development jobs in ACT. Though the state is sponsoring this in their SOL, unfortunately i dont see positive results in my job search with various sites like seek etc. can you help guide me ..i'am very close to making a decision to go ahead with the immigration but need clarity on job market. would be grateful if you can help.
> 
> 223311 - [email protected] professional


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

CAn someone please advice on the schooling and fees in ACT. I have a 5 yr old daughter and heard that Public schools are free and catholic schools are very reasonable..Please can someone advice on the education and fees in canberra


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

sairavi said:


>


Hi Sairavi- I'm in the same boat as you are. We are applying to L&D Prof in ACT and haven't been able to find too many job postings. I also wanted to understand if you have filled out your ACT application form. I wanted to know if you can share how to fill the "Your financial status" part. You can also call me @+919945274259 and we can talk if ur interested.


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Sairavi & Nishbhar - Even im in L & D profession and planning to lodge application for ACT.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi sairavi,nishbar, praks-I am in same water- unable to find many job listings ., but I am on a diff boat of occupation 2325111-interior designer.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Before I give my opinion, let me say that I have lived 12 years overseas and based on my experience, I can say that Public Schools are as great as it can get, IF chosen wisely.

Every public/private school is rated based on their rating. This rating is based on the results of the students. You can get all information on Home | My School.

You can choose an area such as Kaleen, 2617 and see the list of public and private schools and the ratings of those. 

It would be wise to choose an area to live based on the school. As a father, I prefer to commute 10-15 minutes more but ensure that the I am living in a suburb/school district that suits the best to my child.

Public schools are technically FREE.

Hope these info helps.



Ani.pepe said:


> CAn someone please advice on the schooling and fees in ACT. I have a 5 yr old daughter and heard that Public schools are free and catholic schools are very reasonable..Please can someone advice on the education and fees in canberra


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> Before I give my opinion, let me say that I have lived 12 years overseas and based on my experience, I can say that Public Schools are as great as it can get, IF chosen wisely.
> 
> Every public/private school is rated based on their rating. This rating is based on the results of the students. You can get all information on Home | My School.
> 
> ...


thanks DesiTadka


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi sairavi,nishbar, praks-I am in same water- unable to find many job listings ., but I am on a diff boat of occupation 2325111-interior designer.


Hi Yenigalla- Can you help with a sample of the Commitment to Canberra statement which we need to upload to ACT as part of the application. I just need a reference to write my own version. Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Hi Yenigalla- Can you help with a sample of the Commitment to Canberra statement which we need to upload to ACT as part of the application. I just need a reference to write my own version. Any help will be appreciated!


I am yet to write mine Nishbar.
Have to submitted your docs to Vetassess?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

PM me your IDs if you need committment to canberra statement


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> PM me your IDs if you need committment to canberra statement


Just sent you a PM, pls check. Thanks!


----------



## bjvic (Oct 9, 2011)

*Any Malaysians in Canberra*

Hi, I have just gotten my PR and was wondering any Malaysians in Canberra? Might need some information on how is life there? Tips on securing a job? 

Any information would be appreciated. Will be doing my Initial landing there this weekend & might be able to get some tips before going there.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Tuttu (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My profile ICT Support Engineer, also falls under SS 190 and its only ACT sponsoring it for now. So before I proceed further with PR process, worried about IT job opportunities there. Could you please share your experiences/struggle gone through to find a suitable job there!!? I am very close to make a decision and limited job opportunities in ACT is killing my spirit. Me too do not have the luxury to quit my current job in India and move there to search a job. If at all I make that move, how is the practical scenario there. Please advice guys.. .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

You may have to wait from 3 months up to 1 year...
So...none can predict...market is tough and not like US and India..less IT job opportunities...


----------



## Tuttu (Apr 6, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> You may have to wait from 3 months up to 1 year...
> So...none can predict...market is tough and not like US and India..less IT job opportunities...


Piyush..did you mean now the market is not good and it may get better in an year or you meant it could take up to one year once you start searching for a job anytime!!? if you mean that's the time taken to strike first job anytime, is that only if we stay there and search or could it be for trials from offshore too!!?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Tuttu said:


> Piyush..did you mean now the market is not good and it may get better in an year or you meant it could take up to one year once you start searching for a job anytime!!? if you mean that's the time taken to strike first job anytime, is that only if we stay there and search or could it be for trials from offshore too!!?


From offshore, almost impossible...untill you get internal transfer which is very difficult.

So, you have to go and stay, and hunt for job..now depending upon your skill set and availability and contacts...you may get your first brkthru within a month or may be within six months....
Meanwhile, people prefer to do so called odd jobs...like working at gas station up to workin at pizza corner...

Search your skill set in job sites there...and do research...


----------



## Tuttu (Apr 6, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> From offshore, almost impossible


yeah Piyush..that's what I learned by going through this forum.. .

coming to "Search your skill set in job sites there...and do research"..
I do find multiple opportunities at various parts of the country, but in ACT, very limited . That is my concern now. 

Somebody was telling about moving to other state by getting work permit. what is the procedure for it? how difficult is that? How and in which situation, upon what proof they will agree to give work permit to move out!!? The disadvantage I heard by going out like that would be that we will not eligible to enjoy PR benefits from government and they will be applicable only if you are in the state that sponsored visa. What are the other challenges/risks/disadvantages in that move? 

About those odd jobs, how good/bad/ugly are they? Do we get them easily or should struggle for that too!!? :help:


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

*Job hunting experience*



patking said:


> Hi Hockeyman, no worries... feel free to ask any questions and I try to answer based on my experience so far...
> 
> what kind of field is your profession in?


Hi Patking, 

How did you apply for job ? did you apply it offshore or flew there to look for job first ? we obtained the visa but could not find job yet cos most of it needed to go through agents and require local experience which we dont have... 

Would be great if you could share with us.


----------

